

Steve Jobs – Thoughts on Music (2007) - walterbell
https://web.archive.org/web/20101007143742/http://www.apple.com/hotnews/thoughtsonmusic/

======
ywecur
I don't understand. Both Google and Amazon sell music completely DRM-free
today, and their music selection is as big as the one on iTunes.

What's their excuse today?

~~~
gilgoomesh
All music on iTunes is DRM free and has been since 2009.

If anything, this discussion from Steve Jobs remains relevant in regards to
why _video_ on iTunes (and most other sites) remains DRM encumbered.

